# Underhorsing my daughter with new pony



## I don’t like mondays (21 August 2021)

My daughter is 9 and has been riding 2 years, she’s had a share pony for a year (11.2h speedy cheeky typical pony, used to tank off and my daughter loved bombing round, racing here friend) She has outgrown the share so I’ve been looking for something to buy (for hacking, low level shows, starting PC and progressing). Daughter is very much a novice who can W/T/C, deal with pony napping/cheekiness, is only jumping small jumps.

I’ve found a kind, calm 14hh and have made an offer subject to vetting (took a knowledgeable friend with us to ride it too and give 2nd opinion). Daughter felt really confident on this pony when we tried her (despite being bigger than she was used to) and we both had a great feeling about her (she’s hacked her, jumped a cross pole, schooled etc). Here’s the but...this pony is a proper steady eddy, quite slow, laid back  (more likely to walk over a jump than bomb off) and is no speed demon, doesn’t have loads of scope (neither does my daughter yet) but seems to be so willing.

As a parent this is an ideal pony, nice and easy and no drama (assuming pony is as nice as it seems) ☺️ Will my daughter soon get bored of a slow pony once her confidence grows? She loved going fast on her share pony but 11hh is much smaller than 14hh. My thinking is it’s better to under horse than over horse isn’t it but not sure if I’m massively under horsing. The pony suits where my daughter is at now (but for how long...) I doubt we’ll be able to part with a pony once we’re attached!! Am I doing the right thing? Thanks
 ETA pony isn’t very fit and lacking muscle so we’re going to work on long lining, lunging, ground work, walk poles etc, I’m also hoping this pony may perk up as it gets fitter


----------



## Meowy Catkin (21 August 2021)

Sounds like a good match to me.


----------



## mini-eventer (21 August 2021)

It's a lot easier to perk a horse up with fitness feeding and weight loss and schooling. Than it is to repair damaged confidence. I would snap the pony up. As your daughter improves so will her ability to school the horse to move off the leg better.

Do you ride your self? Could you pop on from time to time to keep him tuned up?


----------



## Gloi (21 August 2021)

It's time for your daughter to learn to get the best out of that sort of pony now. If she's had a whizzy one she hasn't needed to learn to use her legs etc. It will stand her in good stead to learn to  get this one going.


----------



## The Irish Draft 2022 (21 August 2021)

Sounds like a perfect match under-horse is way better than a damaged confidence.


----------



## Upthecreek (21 August 2021)

If the pony has a willing attitude and a nice temperament I would buy it. Calm and steady is brilliant in a pony like this for a child your daughter’s age and experience and she will learn the right buttons to press to get her to  be more whizzy in time. This will probably happen anyway as the pony gets fitter. However I would not buy a calm and steady pony that is nappy and stuffy with a bad attitude to work because that is no fun.


----------



## I don’t like mondays (21 August 2021)

mini-eventer said:



			It's a lot easier to perk a horse up with fitness feeding and weight loss and schooling. Than it is to repair damaged confidence. I would snap the pony up. As your daughter improves so will her ability to school the horse to move off the leg better.

Do you ride your self? Could you pop on from time to time to keep him tuned up?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks that’s reassuring. Yes I ride and have my own horse but sadly I’m too heavy for this pony I think. I’ve got a light friend who will come and sit on as needed


----------



## I don’t like mondays (21 August 2021)

Upthecreek said:



			If the pony has a willing attitude and a nice temperament I would buy it. Calm and steady is brilliant in a pony like this for a child your daughter’s age and experience and she will learn the right buttons to press to get her to  be more whizzy in time. This will probably happen anyway as the pony gets fitter. However I would not buy a calm and steady pony that is nappy and stuffy with a bad attitude to work because that is no fun.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. Yes that’s a good perspective, it seems very willing just lacks spark 😂


----------



## I don’t like mondays (21 August 2021)

Gloi said:



			It's time for your daughter to learn to get the best out of that sort of pony now. If she's had a whizzy one she hasn't needed to learn to use her legs etc. It will stand her in good stead to learn to  get this one going.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. Yes that’s a good way of looking at it


----------



## Winters100 (21 August 2021)

14h sounds quite big for a 9 year old, would she not be better on something smaller? The pony sounds suitable in temperament, but if course if only ridden by a child s/he may learn evasions that your daughter is not strong enough to manage.  At 9 years old surely something 13h or smaller would fit?


----------



## I don’t like mondays (21 August 2021)

Winters100 said:



			14h sounds quite big for a 9 year old, would she not be better on something smaller? The pony sounds suitable in temperament, but if course if only ridden by a child s/he may learn evasions that your daughter is not strong enough to manage.  At 9 years old surely something 13h or smaller would fit?
		
Click to expand...

She’s quite tall for her age and looks a good size on this pony (I wonder if the seller hasn’t measured properly and it’s closer to 13.2)


----------



## Red-1 (21 August 2021)

You say that your daughter gets a really good feeling about the pony? Then I would go for it. 

I work with 9 year olds, they are bigger than in my day! I would be happy with a 14hh pony,  a 9 year old child grows quickly anyway.


----------



## ycbm (21 August 2021)

I think you might well find the pony soon ups her game to match your daughter's attitude, or at least meet in the middle.  Definitely a buy. 
.


----------



## I don’t like mondays (21 August 2021)

Red-1 said:



			You say that your daughter gets a really good feeling about the pony? Then I would go for it.

I work with 9 year olds, they are bigger than in my day! I would be happy with a 14hh pony,  a 9 year old child grows quickly anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## I don’t like mondays (21 August 2021)

ycbm said:



			I think you might well find the pony soon ups her game to match your daughter's attitude, or at least meet in the middle.  Definitely a buy.
.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, that would be great if they could meet in the middle


----------



## Sam_J (21 August 2021)

I bought what I thought was going to be 'a bit of a dobbin' for my daughter to regain her confidence.  Like you, I was concerned that she would start to get bored with the pony eventually.  That pony was the best she ever had and upped her game as my daughter's confidence and ability grew.  The pony was sadly outgrown after three fabulous years doing everything from mounted games to beach rides to show jumping and cross country.  She was never whizzy or fizzy but she was calm, willing and wanted to please and if I could have stretched her legs I would have kept her!


----------



## I don’t like mondays (21 August 2021)

Sam_J said:



			I bought what I thought was going to be 'a bit of a dobbin' for my daughter to regain her confidence.  Like you, I was concerned that she would start to get bored with the pony eventually.  That pony was the best she ever had and upped her game as my daughter's confidence and ability grew.  The pony was sadly outgrown after three fabulous years doing everything from mounted games to beach rides to show jumping and cross country.  She was never whizzy or fizzy but she was calm, willing and wanted to please and if I could have stretched her legs I would have kept her!
		
Click to expand...

Oh How lovely! That pony sounds amazing. I hope this one turns out to be like that


----------



## honetpot (21 August 2021)

When my youngest daughter was eight she was riding a 14.2, it had been bought for her sister who was eleven, but he was so steady, that she went straight from a 11.2, to a 14.2 cross cob. He was like a stove, if the older child took him out he would turn up did XC, hunted, but he was quite happy to amble about with a smaller child or a novice rider. They are very rare, and if you find one, do anything to get it. I was lucky, I bought him from a friend, and although no pony is perfect, he could be the devil to load and had separation anxiety, he would  look after any rider.


----------



## Kat (21 August 2021)

You can fizz up a steady type easily enough if you need to and safe steady ponies sell well if your daughter wants something more competitive in future. 

Buy a pony that makes her confident and happy now. She will be able to do so much more if she has a safe steady pony.


----------



## Equi (21 August 2021)

Quirky ponies are fun and all that, but what do they actually teach the child other than to stay on. A steady eddy will let your daughter learn vital riding skills that will be more useful to any rider wishing to progress beyond "i didnt fall off"


----------



## splashgirl45 (21 August 2021)

for a 9 year old novice rider, steady and safe is perfect.  dont forget they sometimes change when they get to a new home with new people and the pony may get a bit livelier when it arrives. i would have bloods taken at the vetting just in case ...


----------



## ycbm (21 August 2021)

I don’t like mondays said:



			Thank you, that would be great if they could meet in the middle
		
Click to expand...


I've seen it happen more than once.


----------



## I don’t like mondays (21 August 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



			for a 9 year old novice rider, steady and safe is perfect.  dont forget they sometimes change when they get to a new home with new people and the pony may get a bit livelier when it arrives. i would have bloods taken at the vetting just in case ...
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. Yes definitely having bloods taken and a 5 stage vetting


----------



## I don’t like mondays (21 August 2021)

honetpot said:



			When my youngest daughter was eight she was riding a 14.2, it had been bought for her sister who was eleven, but he was so steady, that she went straight from a 11.2, to a 14.2 cross cob. He was like a stove, if the older child took him out he would turn up did XC, hunted, but he was quite happy to amble about with a smaller child or a novice rider. They are very rare, and if you find one, do anything to get it. I was lucky, I bought him from a friend, and although no pony is perfect, he could be the devil to load and had separation anxiety, he would  look after any rider.
		
Click to expand...

He sounds lovely


----------



## I don’t like mondays (22 August 2021)

Thanks to everyone for your sage advice and comments (this is such a great forum). Fingers crossed the pony passes the vetting 😊


----------



## Kat (23 August 2021)

I don’t like mondays said:



			Thanks to everyone for your sage advice and comments (this is such a great forum). Fingers crossed the pony passes the vetting 😊
		
Click to expand...

Please let us know how it goes


----------



## honetpot (23 August 2021)

I saw a superstar pony yesterday, about 15hands, I call it a pony because it was Reg New Forest and forest bred. Mum rode in showing classes and then her slight daughter who looked about nine or ten took it unassisted in the gymkhana, with full brakes and steering.


----------



## I don’t like mondays (23 August 2021)

Kat said:



			Please let us know how it goes
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, I will do


----------



## Julia0803 (24 August 2021)

I had the same worry when we bought our 14.2 cob for my almost 10 year old son and I to share. He’d had a confidence knock on a whizzy pony and was ok on the flat, but a wreck to jump. I ummed and ahhed on the drive home from viewing but decided that worst case scenario we found him too steady in 6m we could always sell on to another PC home.

Like other posters above, it was the best decision ever. He is happy to potter with a small person on novice… but stepped up when my sons confidence grew. They did all PC activities, DR teams, camp. Hacking for miles. Sponsored rides, I took him hunting. Dabbled in dressage and won some UA championships. 

We still have him 8 years later. He is worth his rather substantial weight in gold.

Buy the pony!


----------



## I don’t like mondays (24 August 2021)

Sadly the pony failed the vetting today for being 1/10 lame on a front and 3/10 on a hind. It’s not massively lame (and is quite unfit, needs to build muscle) but I’m not sure I want to take the risk. Vet also said pony seems too quiet on the ground


----------



## Meowy Catkin (24 August 2021)

What a shame.  It also sounds like you are right to not go ahead.


----------



## I don’t like mondays (24 August 2021)

Meowy Catkin said:



			What a shame.  It also sounds like you are right to not go ahead.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. I’m so disappointed. Part of me thinks most horses have some unsoundness and to take a chance but 3/10 isn’t great is it (it’s not doing the job we want yet so could get worse)


----------



## Kat (24 August 2021)

Sorry to hear that, good luck in your search for a suitable pony x


----------



## I don’t like mondays (24 August 2021)

Kat said:



			Sorry to hear that, good luck in your search for a suitable pony x
		
Click to expand...

Thank you x


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (24 August 2021)

honetpot said:



			I saw a superstar pony yesterday, about 15hands, I call it a pony because it was Reg New Forest and forest bred. Mum rode in showing classes and then her slight daughter who looked about nine or ten took it unassisted in the gymkhana, with full brakes and steering.
		
Click to expand...

Was it a Rowdown pony by any chance?


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (24 August 2021)

Sorry pony didn't pass. I don't envy you searching. I'm calling time on mine for the moment. Just not a lot out there.


----------



## I don’t like mondays (24 August 2021)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Sorry pony didn't pass. I don't envy you searching. I'm calling time on mine for the moment. Just not a lot out there.
		
Click to expand...

It’s so hard and disheartening isn’t it


----------



## ycbm (24 August 2021)

I don’t like mondays said:



			Thank you. I’m so disappointed. Part of me thinks most horses have some unsoundness and to take a chance but 3/10 isn’t great is it (it’s not doing the job we want yet so could get worse)
		
Click to expand...


3/10 is a definite fail for me,  sorry it didn't go better. 
.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (24 August 2021)

Yes and whilst I appreciate good prices for good animals, there's alot who aren't worth half of what people are asking.


----------



## I don’t like mondays (24 August 2021)

ycbm said:



			3/10 is a definite fail for me,  sorry it didn't go better.
.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, that’s good to know my gut feeling is right on this


----------



## splashgirl45 (24 August 2021)

what a shame, but you are right to walk away, interesting the vet mentioned it being too quiet,  maybe there was a reason she was so good with your daughter


----------



## I don’t like mondays (24 August 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



			what a shame, but you are right to walk away, interesting the vet mentioned it being too quiet,  maybe there was a reason she was so good with your daughter
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. I wondered if I was being too cautious but it’s good to know you wise folk would walk away at 3/10 too


----------



## honetpot (25 August 2021)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Was it a Rowdown pony by any chance?
		
Click to expand...

 I didn't recognise the stallions name, but it was the image of my old Furzey Lodge mare but a lot bigger, and better feet. The type which is very forest bred, but the biggest NF I have ever seen, distinctive to me across a small show ground. I used to do stewarding at affiliated shows, usually they are stud bred if they are larger, and are often mistaken for a small Connemara, even by judges.


----------



## EASTIE17 (25 August 2021)

Sorry to hear that, but listen to the vet, thats what you paid for and dont let your heart overrule it. People sometimes do and its a very expensive mistake to make.
The right one is out there, panful to find but you'll get there in the end.
On your intial question, you were doing the right, alot of the riders on fizzy fast ponies end up not learning any technique, once the poles go up they are lost. Its fun to watch and fun for them but no good longer term if they are going to stick with it.


----------



## I don’t like mondays (25 August 2021)

EASTIE17 said:



			Sorry to hear that, but listen to the vet, thats what you paid for and dont let your heart overrule it. People sometimes do and its a very expensive mistake to make.
The right one is out there, panful to find but you'll get there in the end.
On your intial question, you were doing the right, alot of the riders on fizzy fast ponies end up not learning any technique, once the poles go up they are lost. Its fun to watch and fun for them but no good longer term if they are going to stick with it.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. It’s very easy to make decisions with the heart (been there and done that)


----------



## I don’t like mondays (25 August 2021)

Any tips on where to find a good genuine pony, seems impossible to find. Are private homes generally better than dealers? So far I’ve tried both and no luck (the ones I’ve liked have turned out to be lame either at the 2nd viewing or the vetting!!). I know other adults with horses (like me) but Im not in the local pony club scene yet. I’ve heard lots of ponies sell or are loaned through word of mouth


----------



## HeyMich (25 August 2021)

I don’t like mondays said:



			Any tips on where to find a good genuine pony, seems impossible to find. Are private homes generally better than dealers? So far I’ve tried both and no luck (the ones I’ve liked have turned out to be lame either at the 2nd viewing or the vetting!!). I know other adults with horses (like me) but Im not in the local pony club scene yet. I’ve heard lots of ponies sell or are loaned through word of mouth
		
Click to expand...

What area of the country are you in? Yes, word of mouth is great, as is asking at your local PC - you don't need to be a fully involved member, just ask the DC of your local branch if he knows of anything available that may be suitable. One of the PCs around here (in Central Scotland) has a for sale/wanted page on their website and that is actually how I found both of my kids' current ponies. Definitely worth asking or putting up an advert if you can.

And regarding your original question - you need to get the pony that your daughter needs now, not the pony that she will want in 2 yrs time, or she'll never get to that stage! Good ponies change hands frequently for a reason.


----------



## I don’t like mondays (25 August 2021)

HeyMich said:



			What area of the country are you in? Yes, word of mouth is great, as is asking at your local PC - you don't need to be a fully involved member, just ask the DC of your local branch if he knows of anything available that may be suitable. One of the PCs around here (in Central Scotland) has a for sale/wanted page on their website and that is actually how I found both of my kids' current ponies. Definitely worth asking or putting up an advert if you can.

And regarding your original question - you need to get the pony that your daughter needs now, not the pony that she will want in 2 yrs time, or she'll never get to that stage! Good ponies change hands frequently for a reason.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. I’ll look up the local DC and see if they know if anything  good idea


----------

